# Take the Shower Test!



## Elisabeth (Apr 18, 2006)

This is one of those silly, fun, I love 'em tests that tell you something about yourself (supposed to) based upon which body area you start with in the shower.........

so,.........SHOWER FREAK that I am....... I'll go first.....:wavey:atches:

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?te...02194783750043

I wash my Privates first. PRIVATES:

Shy Type. You lack self confidence and tend to be bullied by others.

You do not have lots of friends as others see you as boring and unattractive. Perserverence is not your strength and you tend to give up easily and at the first opportunity. However, you do make an above average sex partner. You are able to show your true emotions to very few people. Hence in sex, you find your inner strengths. Your best partner in life will be those who chose face and hair.

Dang! I'm boring and unattractive again!:eusa_wall::scream3: in these tests!

Why don't they just write L-O-S-E-R?:help:

But please, don't let my answer influence your choice!

These ought to be fun! I could be wrong, though, bore that I am!:eusa_snooty:


----------



## lavender (Apr 18, 2006)

This really made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SHOULDER

.

A born loser. You fail in everything that you do. People dislike you and you tend to spend your time alone. Your type have been known to be heavy gamblers and drinkers. You see the world as a living hell. Money and power is also important to you. But your luck will always fail you. You make a lousy sex partner. You will find it difficult to find a partner in life. Those who chose Armpits are your only chance.


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2006)

I wash my hair....so i can put the conditioner in and let it sit, while I do everything else...


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 18, 2006)

*ARMPITS*

. You are a dependable and hard working person. Generally very popular person as you are very down to earth and willing to help others. Tend to get yourself into trouble as you cannot tell whether people are genuine towards you. Make very poor sex partners as you are the working type with average talent. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Shoulders.

Ok I thought I was a Goddess in Bed! Not a nice result man! lol!:eusa_snooty:


----------



## redrocks (Apr 18, 2006)

*HAIR*

. Artistic type. Daydreaming is your hobby but you can achieve what most other people cannot. Dedication is lacking but you will work tirelessly towards goals which are to your liking. Money is not important. Friends are but only intellectuals and fellow artistic types. Make the best sex partners as you are most willing to explore and please the other partner. Talent is your main strength. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Chest and Privates.


----------



## Jen (Apr 18, 2006)

*FACE*

. Money is important to you and you will do anything to get it. Integrity and dignity is not important. You feel that friends are there to be used and life is one big hassle. Other people find it hard to understand you but you are not concerned as to what they think. Very self-centred person. Average sex partner as you are too selfish and tend to be absorbed in self pleasure at the expense of your partner. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Privates and Others. :scream3: :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 18, 2006)

Armpits... However, DH has NO complaints about me in the bed *lmao*


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 18, 2006)

i do the same thing


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 18, 2006)

Pooh. I can't access it at work.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 18, 2006)

I wash my chest first!


----------



## Maja (Apr 18, 2006)

CHEST

You are practical person. Straightforward and do not beat around the bush. To you, convenience is of paramount importance. You hate to be distracted when concentrating and are impatient with people who do not see things your way. You are a good sex partner and are willing to try new things. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Hair.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep, that's exactly what I do!

*HAIR*

Artistic type. Daydreaming is your hobby but you can achieve what most other people cannot. Dedication is lacking but you will work tirelessly towards goals which are to your liking. Money is not important. Friends are but only intellectuals and fellow artistic types. Make the best sex partners as you are most willing to explore and please the other partner. Talent is your main strength. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Chest and Privates.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 18, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't know what to put because I just let the water run for a bit and what I wash first varies..


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 19, 2006)

I also wash my hair first .... I guess I am kind of artistic since I do like drawing as a hobby, but I don't really think of myself as artistic...


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 19, 2006)

Me too...


----------



## LilDee (Apr 19, 2006)

*HAIR*

. Artistic type. Daydreaming is your hobby but you can achieve what most other people cannot. Dedication is lacking but you will work tirelessly towards goals which are to your liking. Money is not important. Friends are but only intellectuals and fellow artistic types. Make the best sex partners as you are most willing to explore and please the other partner. Talent is your main strength. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Chest and Privates.

Yep I'm artistic too..


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 19, 2006)

*CHEST*

. You are practical person. Straightforward and do not beat around the bush. To you, convenience is of paramount importance. You hate to be distracted when concentrating and are impatient with people who do not see things your way. You are a good sex partner and are willing to try new things. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Hair. yep. this just about sums it up for me. i think it hit it on the head:satisfied:


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

HAIR

. Artistic type. Daydreaming is your hobby but you can achieve what most other people cannot. Dedication is lacking but you will work tirelessly towards goals which are to your liking. Money is not important. Friends are but only intellectuals and fellow artistic types. Make the best sex partners as you are most willing to explore and please the other partner. Talent is your main strength. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Chest and Privates.


----------



## -KT- (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here, and I find that description awful.


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm...I feel I must apologize for submitting this test.

While the initial parts of the descriptions were ok, they all seemed to

descend into negativity. While we all have positive and negative traits,

I feel in hindsight the authors of this could have somehow been a little more positive and/or *stated things differently.* I thought mine was the only one that was negative, but after reading through all of them..well, saying weird stuff like *you only see friends as people to use* or whatever it said....is not positive and does nothing for our self-esteem and pride as women.:icon_scratch::icon_wink

and I don't have any truc with any thing that knowingly or not undermines people's confidence.

In other words.......While in the beginning it was good, it basically Sucked.

I thought it would be a fun test, too, dang it.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Apr 27, 2006)

i wash my knee first (its one of traditonal beauty tips)

so i chose OTHERS:



You are a very average person. Undoubtedly, you have your inner strengths but people find it hard to see. You must learn to be a little bit more adventurous and sell your potential. Deep down, you are a very likeable person with very few faults. However, the key will be to make your strengths stand out and not just hide your weaknesses. You are an average sex partner. You have great fantasies about different techniques but unfortunately are not brave enough to try them out. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Face.

and it's true:shuriken:


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 28, 2006)

*HAIR*

. Artistic type. Daydreaming is your hobby but you can achieve what most other people cannot. Dedication is lacking but you will work tirelessly towards goals which are to your liking. Money is not important. Friends are but only intellectuals and fellow artistic types. Make the best sex partners as you are most willing to explore and please the other partner. Talent is your main strength. Your best partner in life will be those who chose Chest and Privates. :eusa_wall:


----------

